# Im out! 24 1/2 lb 11 inch beard and 1 1/2 spurs



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Opening day i was hunting in harrison county and shot a 18 lb bird 9 inch beard and inch spurs .. come home to central ohio head out to belfountain area to help a friend get a bird had them gobblin no luck tho and then i decied to hit up my old turkey woods in marysville fo some mushrooms and as im picking some im hear GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE! i backed out of the wood and returned the next morning with high hopes and a new tag to fill .. 545 the turkey was gobbling and i got set up and started calling he would gobble i would answer and we went back and forth like that for a little bit . he flew down and gobbled twice and shut up i yelped a few more times after that and shut up as well next thing i know GOBBLE right beside me i lightly yelp and he starts to walk like 4 yards behind me and jumps the fences sees me and takes off made a 35 yard running shot and put him in the dirt. the first two mondays of season im out


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

nice bird!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

its the only long beard i seen around that area and knew about he is an old bird really old.. but thanks . have you had any luck this year


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

nice bird. those are some nice hooks


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i have been out once and actually got one. your's was bigger, mine was 23#'s 1 1/4 and 11" beard. think im going to go out last weekend of the season and see about getting a 2nd one


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well for the past like 4 years its been nothing but 18 lbs toms and jakes lol i shot a 19 lb jake last year.. im just happy to finally get a nice big bird
.. this is my 6th turkey in the past 4 years


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

well at least you have been getting birds, jakes or toms! i have always loved deer hunting with a bow but figured i'd try for turkeys 3 years ago cause all my buddies that grew up hunting them said how much fun it was. when i let them know i finally took a bird and when they heard how big it was they informed that i had shot a "trophy". would much rather have a "trophy" whitetail but it was still a hunt i'll never forget. i must say that i still don't think that it is anything like a whitetail hunt with a bow though, only think better than that might be a elk hunt during the rut with a bow (did it once but wasn't the rut so couldn't get them close enough, still a rush!)


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Great job on that big big bird.


----------

